# Mazda RX8 - 25yrs experience....this is where it comes in....



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*As inspections go, this went, nuff said....*:doublesho *no seriously initial inspection of this RX8 brought about some seriously low readings of which you will see later, this is where dealing with paint for so long got me out of trouble and produced the results the client was looking for, albeit a little advice was given regarding the roof....

As I arrived the RX8 was sat waiting patiently for me to begin....so I did....on the wheels....which having been recently refurbished were in a poor state but pretty much a straight forward clean....the car itself however looked like this....*





































*Apart from the fly screen being attached at the front didn't look too bad....it was snow foamed and washed in the normal Reflectology way....obligatory foam shot....*










*It was then clayed and dried off ready for a few paintwork checks....*



















*This is of a poor blend on the roof....*









*The front of the roof read like this, where it had seen some paint....*









*But the rear where it had just been polished (heavily) read like this....which was to call into question my experience....*:doublesho









*This was some type of glue that had been used for around the mirror plates....*









*A few scratches....*


















*This being present on the particularly thin roof....*









*And lets not forget the expected....*


















*anyway time to crack on and out came the gear to put this machine back on the road and looking like it should....

A 50-50 of the bonnet....
*









*The roof which was to be the bane of this job was tackled with ease and a gentle approach, as the area towards the rear was so thin I didnt want to remove anything at all but the client wanted me to try and at least reduce the appearance of the scratch so it was out with the DA and an Orange Scholl Pad with S40, now some say its a little bit of a mismatch finishing setup from Scholl but I have worked with it for so long I had total faith in its ability....as I say I didnt want to remove anything but sometimes you just have to go where experience points you....after the DA it was on to the Fez and a Black finishing Pad from Farecla (my fave by the way)and A15+....A15+ I hear you say on something this thin....this is the result of total micron removal....

Before....*










*After....as you can see in pretty much the same position as the one above....*









*So a total loss of 1 micron and as I did not want to compromise the clear any further that was that, I suppose I could have left it alone and use filler heavy products but thats not what was asked of me....but all was explained to the client so please dont worry....my back so to speak was covered....I have advised that he does have the roof repainted in the future though....
Anyway the rest of the car was in pretty much Mazda territory with readings of around the 70 mark and it all ended up like this after S17+ and A15+....with Swissvax Onyx being the choice of wax....*

























































































































































































































*Will leave you with this one....*










*Thanks for taking the time for a quick peruse....*


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice turnaround. Good Job


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate.


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work, bet you had a happy customer!!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

great job


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Good work, i bet you dareden't sneeze doing that roof just incase you went through


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> Good work, i bet you dareden't sneeze doing that roof just incase you went through


:lol:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Stunning job.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Good job mate, love the last pic.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Very impressive great job considering the circumstances.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job...


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looking great, scary thin on the roof!!!!!!


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

excellent reflections

black is the most rewarding colour to work on


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Lovely work matey, always a concern working on thin paint - especially readings as low as that! Reflection shots look brilliant


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Nice work buddy - good effort! :thumb:


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Good work!


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Your a braver man than me, nice turnaround Russ


----------



## TheTard (May 7, 2011)

Very impressive work on this one =]


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Way to preserve :thumb:!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes, very nice - thin paint seems to be an issue with RX-8s, having seen one reading below 40um along the bottom of the doors in one case and super thin on flats in another... with any car though, one would seek to minimise the paint removal regardless of initial thickness. Did you assess your removal from a single point measurement, or averages?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> Yes, very nice - thin paint seems to be an issue with RX-8s, having seen one reading below 40um along the bottom of the doors in one case and super thin on flats in another... with any car though, one would seek to minimise the paint removal regardless of initial thickness. Did you assess your removal from a single point measurement, or averages?


it was averaging around 50-51 on the whole of the rear section of the roof....with 49 being the lowest....


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Russ


----------



## 4moBear (Jul 1, 2010)

Again, the 50/50 really shows your skills. Great job.


----------



## drewjak (Jun 25, 2011)

Working with mazda paintwork on a daily basis , doing smart repairs and polishing on all types of mazda, i know exactly what you were dealing with here, their paint is terrribly thin to say the least, hence why so many go for paint defect warranty work lol.
fantastic work with this car i know what you`ve been up against, RESPECT your skills and knowledege certainly paid off.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful job on a lovely little motor. Is that one of the Pro Drive Specials ?

Looks very much like one my mate had, he asked me to look at the paint and I have to say it only had a little more averaging around 85-90mcns. Fortunately he was made an offer he couldnt refuse  before I could get to it.

Sensational finish & awesome reflections :thumb: big respect


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant .. Just love that last shot.


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

fantastic work!


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Great work mate and some stunning capturing of reflections as always :thumb:


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Great job mate


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice pics, looks like a great job. :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Looking very good at the end pf your day.
Seriously thin paint,impressive cautious work.


----------



## MickPontoon (Aug 8, 2011)

stunning work mate


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------

